
Wyze removing person-detection from cameras after Xnor terminates edge-AI lease - transcriptase
https://forums.wyzecam.com/t/an-update-regarding-person-detection/73107
======
abol3z
Wow, that was fast. I wonder, what made xnor.ai terminate the contract?
Signing with a competitor, or an exit?

